# مساعدة في formation water في الحفريات للنفط والغاز



## اماراتي للابد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي كم من اسئلة و بغيت اجابة من اهل الخبرة الله يجزيكم الخير 

والاسئلة كالتالي :

1) What do we mean by formation water?
2) How does it generate ?
3) What is the total annual quantity generate approx.?
4) How big is the problem in middle east in general?
5) what is the current disposal method of emulsified formation water?

انتظر اجابتكم ولو اتكون بالتفصيل اكون لكم شاكر وجزاك الله خير

*


----------



## حسين علي باقر (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الاكرم القصود بformation waterالمياه المخزونة مع النفط في الفراغات المسامية الموجودة في الصخور المكمنية reservoir rockوتتصف هده المياة بملوحتها الشديده اذ يصل تركيز الاملاح الى180000ppmوهي من ناحية العمر الجيولوجي اقدم من النفط.وهذه المياه قد تنتج مع النفط عندما تكون قيمة التشبع المائيwater saturationاكبرمن التشبع الحرج وهنالك مصدر اخر للمياه وهو المياه المتدفقة من الخزانات المائية المرتبطة بالمكمنwater aquiferوعموما فان انتاج الماء مع النفط هو مشكلة تواجه الصناعة النفطية حيث يكون الانتاج بشكل مستحلبemulsionيعالج باستخدام مواد كاسرة للمستحلبات ومجال كهربائي عالي الفولتية وللمزيد احيلك الى المصدر التالي
Bradly: HandBook of Petroleum Engineering


----------

